# Την ίδια ώρα, στην Τουρκία...



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2014)

Χθες το πρωί πέθανε ο 15χρονoς Μπερκίν Ελβάν (Berkin Elvan). Ο Μπερκίν τραυματίστηκε στο κεφάλι από δακρυγόνο τον περασμένο Ιούνιο στις διαδηλώσεις κατά της κυβέρνησης Ερντογάν και ήταν σε κώμα από τότε. Ακολούθησε διαδήλωση και συγκρούσεις με την αστυνομία.

Turkey clashes after boy hurt at Istanbul protest dies

Οι διαδηλώσεις ξεκίνησαν πέρυσι με αφορμή την πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης της Τουρκίας να μετατρέψει το πάρκο Γκεζί στην κεντρική πλατεία Ταξίμ της Κωνσταντινούπολης σε εμπορικό κέντρο και κατοικίες. Η τουρκική αστυνομία αντιμετώπισε τις διαδηλώσεις με δακρυγόνα και κανόνια νερού και σύντομα μετατράπηκαν σε συγκρούσεις με την αστυνομία και γενικευμένες διαδηλώσεις κατά της κυβέρνησης Ερντογάν. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 11 νεκροί, μεταξύ των οποίων και ένας αστυνομικός, και χιλιάδες τραυματίες. Οι περισσότεροι θάνατοι οφείλονται σε αστυνομική βία: όπως και στην περίπτωση του Μπερκίν, και άλλοι διαδηλωτές πέθαναν επειδή χτυπήθηκαν στο κεφάλι από σπρέι δακρυγόνου που είχε πεταχτεί στον αέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2014)

Turkey: ‘Surreal, Menacing…Pompous’, από το The New York Review of Books. 


Ένα άρθρο που συνοψίζει τη σημερινή πολιτική κατάσταση της Τουρκίας: πώς από τον εθνικιστικό Κεμαλισμό και τη λατρεία του Ατατούρκ -και ταυτόχρονα την καταπίεση των μειονοτήτων και τη βίαιη επιβολή κοσμικού χαρακτήρα στα δημόσια πράγματα- η χώρα πέρασε στην προεδρεία του Ερντογάν: στην αρχή έμοιαζε με στροφή προς τη Δύση, όμως η νίκη του Ερντογάν στις τελευταίες εκλογές έδωσε ένα διαφορετικό τόνο στην κυβέρνησή του. Τώρα πια το Ισλάμ φαίνεται να κυριαρχεί παντού, οι άνθρωποι κατακρίνονται για τις επιλογές τους και κρίνονται με βάση την ευσέβειά τους - όχι μόνο ως ιδιώτες αλλά και στις συναλλαγές τους με το κράτος. Η καταπίεση αυτή έδωσε ουσιαστικά το έναυσμα για τις εξεγέρσεις του περασμένου καλοκαιριού, όμως και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι δεν είναι μια ομοιογενής μάζα - και τα προβλήματα της Τουρκίας δεν φαίνεται να έχουν τελειώσει ακόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2014)

Έχουμε πει για το Γιούτιουμπ-γιοκ και το Φέισ-μπουκτούμ τού Ταΐπ; 
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/1816aa1c-a585-11e3-8070-00144feab7de.html#axzz2vk6uWiad


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Εξαιρετική ιδέα αυτό το νήμα, Παλ Αύρα!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2014)

Είναι συνδρομητικος ο λίνκος του Ζαζουλέως, οπότε βάζω εδώ άλλο: Turkey may ban Facebook and YouTube if Erdoğan wins elections

(Φεϊσμπουκτούμ; :lol:)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2014)

Μπέρκιν και Αλέξανδρος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

«Ησυχία να κάνετε όταν τα παιδιά κοιμούνται, όχι όταν τα σκοτώνουν»


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2014)

Τελικά δεν περίμενε τις εκλογές: Με εντολή Ερντογάν έκλεισε το Twitter

Οι δημοτικές εκλογές θα γίνουν την επόμενη Κυριακή, 30 Μαρτίου, και ο Ερντογάν τις έχει ανακηρύξει σε άτυπο δημοψήφισμα: έχει δηλώσει πως αν χάσει, σκοπεύει να παραιτηθεί. Φαίνεται όμως πως σκουραίνουν τα πράγματα, καθώς η κίνηση να απαγορεύσει την πρόσβαση στο Τουίτερ είναι ουσιαστικά κίνηση αυτοπροστασίας, καθώς το Τουίτερ χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως τώρα κατά κόρον για να διαδοθούν οι ενοχοποιητικές ηχογραφήσεις που, μεταξύ άλλων, θέλουν τον Τούρκο πρωθυπουργό να συζητά για απόκρυψη παράνομων κεφαλαίων με το γιο του.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2014)

Και ένα αναλυτικό άρθρο που εξηγεί πολύ καλά τη μάχη στο παρασκήνιο μεταξύ του Ερντογάν και του πρώην συνεργάτη του, Φετουλάχ Γκιουλέν: Turkey: The Fakir vs. the Pharaoh.

Από τη μία ο Ερντογάν, που είχε ως πρόσφατα τη στήριξη μεγάλης μερίδας του πληθυσμού, ευσεβής μουσουλμάνος από λαϊκή οικογένεια ο οποίος έχει καταδικαστεί στο παρελθόν για την πίστη του (μερικούς μήνες στη φυλακή επειδή απήγγειλε κάπως επιθετικά στίχους από το Κοράνι) και από την άλλη ο Γκιουλέν, πλούσιος εξόριστος πνευματικός ηγέτης (κατέφυγε στις ΗΠΑ όταν κινήθηκαν διώξεις εναντίον του την περασμένη δεκαετία) που κινεί τα νήματα στο παρασκήνιο, καθώς ελέγχει δεκάδες οργανισμούς, μεταξύ των οποίων σχολεία και κάποιες εφημερίδες. Ουσιαστικά, μια μάχη μεταξύ ισλαμιστών που απειλεί να αποσταθεροποιήσει τη χώρα, ενώ οι άνθρωποι που ζητούν μια πιο ελεύθερη κοινωνία με ευρωπαϊκό προσανατολισμό και περισσότερες ελευθερίες φαίνεται να χάνουν το παιχνίδι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2014)

*Μέσω Twitter και στα τουρκικά η απάντηση της ΕΕ στον Ερντογάν*

Βολές και προειδοποιήσεις από τη διεθνή κοινότητα δέχεται η κυβέρνηση Ερντογάν μετά την απόφαση του ίδιου του πρωθυπουργού να κλείσει το Twitter, προκειμένου να δείξει «την ισχύ της Τουρκίας». 

Παρά τα μέτρα αποκλεισμού, πολλοί χρήστες ξεπέρασαν ήδη την απαγόρευση χρησιμοποιώντας άλλους servers ή τα δίκτυα VPN 
Όλη η είδηση εδώ:
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231305199


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2014)

Και το τιτίβισμα:

#Türkiye @twitter yasağından derin endişe duyuyoruz.İletişim ve iletişim araçlarını seçme özgürlüğü temel bir AB değeridir.
— Štefan Füle (@StefanFuleEU)​
_Νιώθουμε βαθιά ανησυχία λόγω της απαγόρευσης του Τουίτερ στην Τουρκία. Η ελευθερία επιλογής σε ό,τι αφορά την επικοινωνία και τα μέσα επικοινωνίας είναι θεμελιώδης αξία της Ε.Ε._
-Στέφαν Φούλε​


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2014)

Έξυπνο:


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2014)

> TunnelBear has provided free VPN access to users in Turkey today to help people circumvent the Twitter ban. Nice move indeed.
> 
> Here is a list of methods for Turkish speakers: https://eksisozluk.com/entry/41316878


http://goo.gl/NpJqwq


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2014)

*Ισχυρότερος Ερντογάν, διχασμένη Τουρκία*

Ι. Ν. Γρηγοριάδης*, _Καθημερινή_

Αυτήν τη φορά οι δημοσκοπήσεις οι οποίες δημοσιεύθηκαν λίγο πριν από τις τουρκικές δημοτικές εκλογές αποδείχθηκαν ακριβείς. Το κυβερνών Κόμμα Δικαιοσύνης και Αναπτύξεως (ΑΚΡ) συγκέντρωσε στις δημοτικές εκλογές της Κυριακής ποσοστά μικρότερα από τις βουλευτικές εκλογές του 2011, αλλά σαφώς μεγαλύτερα από τις προηγούμενες δημοτικές εκλογές του 2009. Δεδομένων των συνθηκών, το αποτέλεσμα αποτελεί μείζονα και προσωπική επιτυχία του Τούρκου πρωθυπουργού Ρετζέπ Ταγίπ Ερντογάν. Αξιοσημείωτη είναι και η αποτυχία της αξιωματικής αντιπολιτεύσεως, του Ρεπουμπλικανικού Λαϊκού Κόμματος (CHP), να κεφαλαιοποιήσει πολιτικώς την κυβερνητική φθορά. Η διατήρηση του μητροπολιτικού δήμου της Σμύρνης και η ήττα με μικρή διαφορά στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και την Αγκυρα δεν αρκούν για να συγκαλύψουν την ισχνή παρουσία του κόμματος στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της τουρκικής περιφέρειας.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι τα μεγαλύτερα εκλογικά κέρδη από τη φθορά του ΑΚΡ τα είχε το τρίτο κατά σειρά, ακροδεξιό Κόμμα Εθνικιστικής Δράσεως (ΜΗΡ), το οποίο ενίσχυσε την παρουσία του στην ενδοχώρα της Ανατολίας. Ικανοποιητική κρίνεται και η επίδοση του φιλοκουρδικού Κόμματος Ειρήνης και Δημοκρατίας (BDP) το οποίο κατόρθωσε να διατηρήσει τους κυριότερους δήμους στην κατοικούμενη από Κούρδους νοτιοανατολική Τουρκία παρά την ισχυρή πίεση του ΑΚΡ.

Τέλος, αποδεικνύεται ότι η εκλογική επιρροή της οργανώσεως του Φετουλάχ Γκιουλέν είναι περιορισμένη παρά την ισχυρή παρουσία της στα έντυπα ΜΜΕ. Αυτό μπορεί να σημάνει και την ένταση των κυβερνητικών διώξεων κατά στελεχών και οργανισμών που συνδέονται με την οργάνωση.

Δύο είναι τα συμπεράσματα που αβίαστα προκύπτουν από τις δημοτικές εκλογές. Πρώτον, παγιώνεται η εικόνα μιας Τουρκίας διχασμένης σε πολλούς άξονες. Τα ρήγματα μεταξύ κοσμικών και συντηρητικών, Τούρκων και Κούρδων, κατοίκων των παραλίων και της ενδοχώρας διατηρούν τη σημασία τους. Η εκμετάλλευση των κοινωνικών αντιθέσεων υπήρξε άλλωστε βασικό στοιχείο της εκλογικής εκστρατείας του κ. Ερντογάν. Η προσπάθεια, εξάλλου, να αναδειχθεί ένα νέο αριστερό κόμμα, το Κόμμα της Αδελφοσύνης των Λαών (HDP), που θα συσπείρωνε Τούρκους και Κούρδους απέτυχε παταγωδώς.

Δεύτερον, επιβεβαιώνεται η εκτίμηση πως η προσωπική οικονομική ευημερία και όχι η δημοκρατία και τα ατομικά δικαιώματα αποτελούν το αποφασιστικό κριτήριο εκλογικής συμπεριφοράς του τουρκικού εκλογικού σώματος. Ο κυκεώνας αποκαλύψεων για υποθέσεις διαφθοράς πρωτοφανούς μεγέθους που ενέπλεκαν τον Τούρκο πρωθυπουργό, την οικογένειά του και σημαίνοντες υπουργούς είχαν αμελητέα επίδραση στην εκλογική επίδοση του κυβερνώντος κόμματος. Ακόμη και οι περιορισμοί των ατομικών ελευθεριών φαίνεται να μη σημαίνουν πολλά για την πλειοψηφία των Τούρκων ψηφοφόρων, οι οποίοι ούτε smartphone διαθέτουν ούτε λογαριασμό στο Twitter. Η πίστωση της σχετικής οικονομικής ευημερίας που ο μέσος Τούρκος απολαμβάνει τα τελευταία χρόνια στην κυβέρνηση Ερντογάν και ο φόβος ότι πιθανή πτώση της κυβερνήσεως θα διακινδυνεύσει αυτά τα κεκτημένα βάρυναν αποφασιστικά. Μόνο μια μείζων οικονομική κρίση δύναται να ανατρέψει την ηγεμονική παρουσία του ΑΚΡ στην τουρκική πολιτική ζωή.

Το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα, ωστόσο, κάθε άλλο παρά εγγυάται την οικονομική σταθερότητα. Η εκλογική νίκη δεν θεραπεύει τις γενεσιουργούς αιτίες της πολιτικής και οικονομικής κρίσεως. Αντιθέτως, η ερμηνεία της εκλογικής επιτυχίας ως λευκής επιταγής για τη λήψη περαιτέρω αυταρχικών μέτρων μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερους περιορισμούς των ατομικών δικαιωμάτων και ένταση της οικονομικής και κοινωνικής αστάθειας. Οι προεδρικές εκλογές, εξάλλου, βρίσκονται επί θύραις.

* Ο κ. Ιωάννης Ν. Γρηγοριάδης είναι επίκουρος καθηγητής του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Επιστήμης και Δημόσιας Διοίκησης του Πανεπιστημίου Μπίλκεντ και επιστημονικός συνεργάτης του ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2014)

Με αφορμή την χτεσινή πανηγυρική εκλογή του Ερντογάν ως προέδρου της Τουρκίας (με αυξημένες εξουσίες, αρμοδιότητες κ.λπ.), σκέφτηκα να σπρώξουμε και το νήμα για τη γείτονα που, σύμφωνα με τον νεοεκλεγέντα, κάνει ένα νέο ξεκίνημα. Για μαγιά, ιδού ο χάρτης με τις «τρεις Τουρκιές» (Αιγαίο, Ανατολία, Κουρδιστάν) όπως βγήκε από τα χτεσινά αποτελέσματα (διαδραστικός χάρτης από *εδώ*, δείτε πόσα ονόματα νομαρχιών αναγνωρίζετε και για ποιον λόγο...).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2015)

Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται αστείο που ο Υιός τού Δαβίδ (=Νταβούτογλου) κράζει το έθνος τού Δαβίδ;
http://www.skai.gr/news/world/artic...ahou-einai-san-tous-tromokrates-tou-parisiou/


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2015)

Σαν τη Ραχήλ Μακρή που έκραζε τον Μπουτάρη εδώ, ένα πράμα. Βέβαια, όπως έχει πει και η ίδια, το Ραχήλ δεν είναι εβραϊκό όνομα...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2015)

Turkey: The last exit before the police state


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ajplusenglish/videos/568936016581243/ (διαβάστε και τα σχόλια)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Μια άλλη Τουρκία, τετρακομματική βουλή, με ισχυρό κουρδικό κόμμα και 3 εκατομμύρια λιγότερους ψηφοφόρους για το κόμμα του Ερντογάν, βγήκε από τις χτεσινές κάλπες (οι εικόνες από εδώ).

Οι τρεις Τουρκιές (βλ. #15) ενισχύονται και σε κοινοβουλευτικό επίπεδο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Για να καταλάβω, το πράσινο είναι οι Κούρδοι, αυτονομιστές να υποθέσω;
Το κίτρινο είναι το κόμμα του Ερντογάν, η ελαφρώς μπας κλας και θρησκόληπτη Τουρκία. 
Το κόκκινο είναι οι κεμαλιστές- σοσιαλδημοκράτες- δυτικότροποι- διανοούμενοι- ολιγαρχία του πλούτου;
Το μπλε είναι οι εθνικιστές- ελαφρώς τρελλοί (αυτό το κοίταξα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Ναι, περίπου και πάνω κάτω.

AK Parti (Κίτρινο)
CHP-Ρεπουμπλικανικό (κόκκινο)
ΜΗΡ (Εθνικιστικό -Γκρίζοι Λύκοι) (μπλε)
HDP (Κουρδικό *και* αριστερό κόμμα) (πράσινο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2015)

Τουρκικές εκλογές 1-11-2015 (από *εδώ*)


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2015)

Δηλαδή όχι μόνο κράτησε τα κεκτημένα, αλλά πήρε και τρεις νομούς παραπάνω (Μερσίνα, Ζονγκουλντάκ και Εσκί Σεχίρ). Σουλτάνος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2016)

Καιρό έχουμε να ενημερώσουμε το νήμα. Το χτεσινοβραδινό πραξικόπημα στην Τουρκία μοιάζει να απέτυχε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 16, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Σκόρπιες σκέψεις:
1) Μόνο εμένα μου φάνηκε κουλό να γίνεται πραξικόπημα 11 η ώρα το βράδυ; Η ετικέτα ορίζει τα τανκς να βγαίνουν μετά τις 3-4 τα χαράματα  
2) Ο Σουλτάνος θα αποθρασυνθεί τώρα. Σιχτίρ. Εννοείται δεν ήθελα να γίνει πραξικόπημα, αλλά και αυτός στον λαιμό μού κάθεται.
3) Έκραζε, έκραζε τα Σόσιαλ Μύδια ο Σουλτάνος αλλά αυτά τον έσωσαν!

Παλάβρα, εσύ μιλάς τουρκικά, τι λέει ο τουρκικός Τύπος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2016)

oliver_twisted said:


> 1) Μόνο εμένα μου φάνηκε κουλό να γίνεται πραξικόπημα 11 η ώρα το βράδυ; Η ετικέτα ορίζει τα τανκς να βγαίνουν μετά τις 3-4 τα χαράματα


Είναι επίσης ενδεχόμενο να έπεσε «κάρφωμα» ή να κώλωσαν κάποιοι και προκειμένου να πιαστούν με τις πιτζάμες, το ρισκάρισαν.

Και με τις άλλες δύο παρατηρήσεις σου συμφωνώ φυσικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2016)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι υπάρχουν ήδη άρθρα έξω (π.χ. Zeit) που θεωρούν το πραξικόπημα σκηνοθετημένο από τον Ερντογάν (μού φαίνεται αδιανόητο, με τόσους νεκρούς και τραυματίες και καταστροφές) για να το εκμεταλλευτεί πολιτικά και ότι, στην πραγματικότητα, δεν γνωρίζουμε τι και πόσος «λαός» κατέβηκε στους δρόμους. Σε κάτι στιγμιότυπα που είδα, πιο πολύ με παρακρατικούς (του AKP, προφανώς) μου έμοιαζαν, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν έχουμε έγκυρα στοιχεία. Κάποιες φωτογραφίες στο διαδίκτυο αποδείχτηκαν μαϊμού.

Από την άλλη, βόμβες στη Βουλή, φωτιά στο Ράιχσταγκ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Παρακολουθούσα τις ροές μέχρι τις 5 περίπου. Υπήρχαν έντονα στοιχεία θρίλερ. Θρυλική ήταν η περίοδος που στην ΕΡΤ έβγαλαν στους τίτλους της οθόνης μια πληροφορία από αμερικάνικο κανάλι. Δεν τους έκοψε ότι κάποια πληροφορία μπορείς να την επαναλάβεις, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το νιονιό σου για να τη σχολιάσεις και να μην την προβάλλεις με αυτόν τον γελοίο τρόπο. Από πού ως πού θα απέρριπτε η Γερμανία ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα αίτημα του Ερντογάν να προσγειώσει το αεροπλάνο του στο έδαφός της;




Το πραξικόπημα μπορεί να μην ήταν ακριβώς οπερέτα, αλλά οπωσδήποτε ήταν τόσο κακοσχεδιασμένο που δεν είχε προοπτικές επιτυχίας. Ίσως είχε (και έχει) προοπτικές αιματοχυσίας από τη στιγμή που δεν ξεκαθαρίζει η κατάσταση πολύ γρήγορα, υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς.

Διάβασα αμφισβήτηση του ρόλου των μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Ε, δεν απέτρεψαν τα σόσιαλ μίδια το πραξικόπημα, αλλά το γεγονός ότι οι πραξικοπηματίες δεν φρόντισαν να καταλάβουν και τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και να εξουδετερώσουν εξαρχής τον Ερντογάν (όπως έγινε και στην Κύπρο με τον Μακάριο) το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να τον δει όλος ο κόσμος μέσα από τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Καθόσουν στο σπίτι σου και έβλεπες στο τηλέφωνό σου το CNN TÜRK να μιλάει μέσω Facetime με τον Ερντογάν, ο οποίος καλούσε το λαό του να βγει στους δρόμους. Αν δεν έχεις καταφέρει να δώσεις την εικόνα ότι έχεις επικρατήσει σε όλα τα μέτωπα, αλλά όλη η υφήλιος παρακολουθεί online να εξελίσσεται η ανικανότητά σου και η ασχετοσύνη σου, δεν έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες επιτυχίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2016)

Στρατιωτικό πραξικόπημα σε μη τριτοκοσμική χώρα δεν είναι εύκολο να πετύχει σήμερα, όσο καλά οργανωμένο κι αν είναι. Δεν είμαστε στο 1960. Υπάρχουν 500 κανάλια, Ίντερνετ, ο κόσμος είναι λιγότερο πειθήνιος (παρά τα όσα ισχυρίζονται οι συνωμοσιολόγοι), πιο έτοιμος, πιο οργανωμένος, λιγότερο ανεκτικός σε τέτοια πράγματα. Το ότι η Τουρκία είναι πιο ευρωπαϊκίζουσα από άλλες μουσουλμανικές χώρες παίζει νομίζω τρομερό ρόλο. Μπορεί να μην είναι παράδεισος ελευθερίας και δημοκρατίας αλλά δεν είναι και τριτοκοσμική χώρα.

Από την άλλην οι πραξικοπηματίες δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να καταλάβουν ούτε μια στρατιωτική βάση, ένα στρατιωτικό αεροδρόμιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2016)

Τουρκία: Πραξικόπημα προορισμένο να αποτύχει
(Ο τουρκικός τύπος είναι του Ερντογάν, χθες ήταν πιο αξιόπιστη η ενημέρωση από τα άλλα ξένα μέσα. Ενώ γινόταν παντού κακός χαμός, τα τουρκικά ΜΜΕ έπαιζαν δηλώσεις του Γιλντιρίμ και ενημέρωναν ότι ο Ερντογάν ήταν στη Μαρμαρίδα και τον φυλούσε η ομάδα του.)


----------



## rogne (Jul 17, 2016)

Λιγάκι άσχετο με το κυρίως θέμα, αλλά τι το τόσο "διεφθαρμένο" και "μισαλλόδοξο" είχε κάνει η Μουσουλμανική Αδελφότητα στην Αίγυπτο για να της αξίζει (συμπεραίνω εγώ από το πνεύμα του παραπάνω άρθρου) να εκκαθαριστεί απ' το πραξικόπημα του Σίσι; Και, λίγο πιο σχετικό με το κυρίως θέμα, μιας και παλιά ο στρατός "ξεμπλοκάριζε το σύστημα" στην Τουρκία (στην Αίγυπτο π.χ. το κάνει ακόμα, φαίνεται), να υποθέσουμε ότι καλό είναι να το επιχειρήσει και στο μέλλον, με "ένα πραγματικό πραξικόπημα υπό μανδύα κοινοβουλευτικής νομιμότητας"; Μήπως παραέχουν καλή υπόληψη οι τέως, νυν και αεί πραξικοπηματίες στους κύκλους των οπαδών της Realpolitik; Είναι βαρετό πράγμα ο κοινοβουλευτισμός, δε λέω, αλλά τα πολλά γλυκά μάτια προς τα τανκς γενικά πληρώνονται ακριβά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω καθόλου καλά το θέμα της Μουσουλμανικής Αδελφότητας στην Αίγυπτο, ούτε στην πολυετή κοινωνική διάστασή του, ούτε στην κυβερνητική πρακτική του, ούτε στην ανοχή ή μη σε συγγενείς ισλαμιστικές ομάδες που έκαψαν δεν ξέρω πόσες κοπτικές εκκλησίες στον ένα χρόνο διακυβέρνησης, ούτε στις γυναίκες που εξαναγκάστηκαν να ζήσουν θέλοντας ή μη με ισλαμικές προδιαγραφές κλπ. Επίσης, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι το παρόν καθεστώς στην Αϊγυπτο είναι «δημοκρατικά» ανώτερο. Θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι ισχύει η παλιά ρήση περί δικών μας και ξένων δικτατόρων.

Θέλω επίσης να είμαι σαφής και στο εξής. Η δημοκρατία προηγείται. Η *δημοκρατία*, όμως. Η δημοκρατία της ανοχής στη μειονότητα, όχι της επιβολής, όχι του «έχω το 50%+1 και θα σε πατάω κάτω σαν χταπόδι» (με μπόνους να μη γίνεις εσύ το 50%+1). Η δημοκρατία της διαφάνειας, των ελέγχων, των θεσμικών αντίβαρων, των πολλών κέντρων εξουσίας. Η δημοκρατία που δεν σβήνει επειδή κάποιος, καραβανάς ή σουλτάνος, πατάει απλώς έναν διακόπτη.

Τα θέματα ξεκινούν όταν ο κοινοβουλευτισμός εργαλειοποιείται για τη δημιουργία πολιτικών τετελεσμένων. Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι πολλές χώρες που δηλώνουν δημοκρατίες στον πλανήτη, ακόμη και στην ΕΕ, δεν είναι αυτό που θα λέγαμε αγλάισμα και υπόδειγμα κοινοβουλευτικής δημοκρατίας, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι υπάρχουν δυνατότητες για συνεχή βελτίωση, και ας θυμόμαστε πόσο κρίμα είναι ότι το πραξικόπημα του Στάουφενμπεργκ απέτυχε, όταν η βόμβα του δεν σκότωσε τον κάποτε εκλεγμένο και λαοφιλή ηγέτη της χώρας του...


----------



## rogne (Jul 17, 2016)

Απαραίτητη σημείωση: ο Χίτλερ ήταν, ακριβώς, *κάποτε *εκλεγμένος (κουτσά-στραβά) ηγέτης της χώρας του, από τότε είχαν μεσολαβήσει κάμποσα χρόνια δικτατορίας του, ένας παγκόσμιος πόλεμος και μύρια όσα. Ο Μόρσι είχε εκλεγεί έναν χρόνο πριν τον ρίξουν, ο δε Ερντογάν εκλέχτηκε ξανά πέρσι. Κανένας τους δεν έγινε δικτάτορας στο μεταξύ (ο Χίτλερ έγινε με το που εκλέχτηκε).

Στο δικό μου το μυαλό, εργαλειοποίηση του κοινοβουλευτισμού έχουμε είτε τον φυτεύει κανείς έξωθεν με τα όπλα ανατρέποντας δικτάτορες, είτε καλοβλέπει εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο ανατροπής του με τα όπλα γιατί δεν του αρέσει η εξέλιξή του. Θεωρώ προφανές ότι σε καμία απ' τις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν νοιάζονται οι ένοπλοι υπέρμαχοι ή αμφισβητίες του κοινοβουλευτισμού για τη γνήσια δημοκρατία, την εκκοσμίκευση, την ανεξιθρησκία και τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών στην εκάστοτε χώρα του ενδιαφέροντός τους. Δεν έχω ιδέα δε τι σημαίνει "ξεμπλοκάρισμα του συστήματος", που λέει και ο άλλος του capital, πάντως σίγουρα βρίσκω πιο κοντά στη γεωπολιτική πραγματικότητα κάτι τόσο τεχνοκρατικό και κενό νοήματος παρά μια μεγάλη ιδέα σαν τις παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2016)

Αν η διαφωνία μας είναι για την ταχύτητα μετατροπής σε δικτατορία, οκ... Όσο για τις μεγάλες ιδέες, έγραψα βασικά για όσες ενδιαφέρουν εμένα. :) Τα υπόλοιπα, νόμισα ότι τα κάλυψα επαρκώς με την αναφορά στο «δικό μας κάθαρμα» (τον Παπαντόκ Ντιβαλιέ, αν θυμάμαι σωστά).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2016)

Πάντως, αυτές τις μέρες στις διάφορες αναλύσεις που διαβάζω, βλέπω δύο στρατόπεδα: το ένα υπέρ Ερντογάν και υπεράσπισης της δημοκρατίας από τους στρατιωτικούς και το άλλο των υπέρμαχων των ελευθεριών τις οποίες έχει καταλύσει ο Ερντογάν και άρα υπερασπιστών του πραξικοπήματος.

Αυτή η ανάγκη μας να χωριζόμαστε στα δύο και να προβάλλουμε τις δικές μας αντιλήψεις εκεί που δεν έχουν θέση. Κουκιά φάγαμε, κουκιά μαρτυράμε.

Ο Ερντογάν έχει μεγάλη λαϊκή στήριξη. Πολύ μεγάλη. Μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού της Τουρκίας τον θεωρεί δικό της, υπερασπιστή της, άνθρωπο που της ανέβασε την ποιότητα ζωής.

Ο πληθυσμός της Τουρκίας, παρένθεση. Ο πληθυσμός της Τουρκίας δεν αποτελείται από Τούρκους ευρωπαϊστές, όπως κι εκείνους που γνωρίζουμε συνήθως εμείς οι Δυτικοί. Αποτελείται και από αυτούς, αλλά όχι μόνο. Για παράδειγμα, στην περιοχή του Ντιγιαρμπακίρ υπάρχει άτυπο φεουδαρχικό σύστημα. Ξέρετε, με αγάδες και κεφαλικό φόρο. Οι άντρες παίρνουν δεύτερες γυναίκες - και τρίτες, και τέταρτες. Παράνομα. Χωρίς αυτές να έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα σύμφωνα με το νόμο. Ένα χωριό πριν κάποια χρόνια αποφάσισε να μη στέλνει τα κορίτσια στο σχολείο. Υπάρχουν ακόμα εγκλήματα τιμής. Και τα λοιπά. Κλείνει η παρένθεση.

Από την άλλη, το κοσμικό κράτος του Κεμάλ δεν ήταν κάτι που όλοι οι Τούρκοι δέχονταν χαρούμενοι. Για παράδειγμα, απαγορευόταν στα κορίτσια να πηγαίνουν με την μαντήλα στο σχολείο. Αποτέλεσμα; Μαγαζιά με ειδικές περούκες που τις φορούσες πάνω από την μαντήλα, για να μη φαίνεται. Απαγορευόταν στις γυναίκες να φοιτούν στο πανεπιστήμιο αν φορούσαν μαντήλα. Αποτέλεσμα; Έφευγαν τα κορίτσια για σπουδές σε άλλες μουσουλμανικές χώρες. 

Τώρα με τον Ερντογάν βέβαια, πάνε αυτά. Τώρα πια δυσκολεύεται κανείς να βρει μέχρι και μια μπίρα να πιει δημόσια. Ελάτε μετά να πούμε και για τα δικαιώματα των μειονοτήτων, θρησκευτικών και άλλων, διαχρονικά. Να βρούμε καμιά Κούρδισσα να μας πει τις εμπειρίες της.

Ούτε πρόκειται για σύγκρουση Κεμαλικών-Ισλαμιστών. Μεγάλο μέρος του στρατού είναι με τον Ερντογάν. Και υποθέτω πως θα του το θυμίζει διαχρονικά πως τον έσωσε από την ανατροπή. Όποιος γλιτώσει τις μεγάλες εκκαθαρίσεις, δηλαδή.

Γενικώς δηλαδή, η συζήτηση για την Τουρκία σήμερα στην Ελλάδα μου θυμίζει αυτό το αγγλικό ρητό, που λέει πως αν έχεις ένα σφυρί όλος ο κόσμος σου φαίνεται γεμάτος καρφιά, ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ... μου θυμίζει αυτό το αγγλικό ρητό, που λέει πως αν έχεις ένα σφυρί όλος ο κόσμος σου φαίνεται γεμάτος καρφιά, ή κάπως έτσι.



*if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail = Αν το μοναδικό σου εργαλείο είναι ένα σφυρί, τότε όλα τα προβλήματα μοιάζουν με καρφιά*

Καλό και αυτό: *Quem não tem cão caça com gato [pt]*, αλλά όχι παντού, τουλάχιστον όχι στο χειρουργείο ή όπου αλλού παίζονται ζωές.

«Τι δεν υπάρχει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ» πρέπει να λέμε πια.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2016)

Μου έχουν τελειώσει τα facepalm, εντάξει:
Σε εξέλιξη οι διαβουλεύσεις για το πλήρωμα του τουρκικού ελικοπτέρου

[...]
Σε αυτή την παράμετρο, σύμφωνα με τις πηγές της κυβέρνησης, κατά τις επικοινωνίες που είχαν σήμερα, Κυριακή, ο έλληνας υπουργός Εξωτερικών Νίκος Κοτζιάς με τον Τούρκο ομόλογό του, ο Μεβλούτ Τσαβούσογλου απάντησε ότι στην Τουρκία δεν υπάρχει θανατική ποινή.
[...]​
Δεν έχει ίντερνετ το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, μάλλον:

By Law 4771 of 9 August 2002 (the 3rd Package for Harmonization with the European Union) the death penalty was abolished for peace time offences. Law 5218 of 14 July 2004 abolished the death penalty for all times. Turkey ratified Protocol No. 13 to the European Convention on Human Rights, overseen by the Council of Europe, in February 2006.​
Capital punishment in Turkey

Αυτή η παλιοΕυρώπη και η κακιά Δύση, που επιβάλλει τις συνήθειές της στους άλλους, τσκ τσκ τσκ.

Ο Ερντογάν βέβαια δήλωσε ότι θα επαναφέρει τη θανατική ποινή. Υποτεθείσθω λοιπόν ότι την επαναφέρει τη θανατική ποινή ο δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένος κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της τουρκικής δημοκρατίας (αφού πρώτα έχει αντικαταστήσει χιλιάδες δικαστές με δικούς του): μετά θα τη βάλει να ισχύσει και αναδρομικά, για εγκλήματα δηλαδή που δεν είχαν τελεστεί ενόσω αυτή βρισκόταν σε ισχύ;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2016)

Αποκαλύψεις στον απόηχο του πραξικοπήματος προαναγγέλλει το Wikileaks


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2016)

Η οικογένεια νεκρού πραξικοπηματία στρατιωτικού ζήτησε άδεια να τον θάψει όχι από έναν αλλά από δύο δήμους. Της αρνήθηκαν και οι δύο, όπως της αρνήθηκαν και το δικαίωμα τέλεσης της εξόδιου ακολουθίας στο τζαμί. Η οικογένειά του τελικά τον έθαψε σε ένα οικογενειακό χωράφι (CNN Türk).

Ο Δήμαρχος της Κωνσταντινούπολης ανακοίνωσε ότι θα φτιαχτεί ειδικό νεκροταφείο για τους πραξικοπηματίες, να περνάει ο κόσμος απ' έξω και να τους καταριέται (Hürriyet Daily News).


Σοφοκλής, _Αντιγόνη _384–581


ΑΝ. Τί δῆτα μέλλεις; ὡς ἐμοὶ τῶν σῶν λόγων ἀρεστὸν οὐδέν, μηδ’ ἀρεσθείη ποτέ,· οὕτω δὲ καὶ σοὶ τἄμ’ ἀφανδάνοντ’ ἔφυ. Καίτοι πόθεν κλέος γ’ ἂν εὐκλεέστερον κατέσχον ἢ τὸν αὐτάδελφον ἐν τάφῳ τιθεῖσα; τούτοις τοῦτο πᾶσιν ἁνδάνειν λέγοιτ’ ἄν, εἰ μὴ γλῶσσαν ἐγκλῄσοι φόβος. Ἀλλ’ ἡ τυραννὶς πολλά τ’ ἄλλ’ εὐδαιμονεῖ κἄξεστιν αὐτῇ δρᾶν λέγειν θ’ ἃ βούλεται. | ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Γιατί χασομεράς λοιπόν; Απ' τα δικά σου λόγια δε μου αρέσει τίποτα και μήτε να μ' αρέσει. Το ίδιο και οι πράξεις μου σ' εσένα δεν αρέσουν. Κι όμως πού μεγαλύτερη θά 'βρισκα δόξα τάχα απ' την ταφή του αδελφού, πού 'χε την ίδια μάνα; Και όλοι αυτοί θα λέγανε πως συμφωνούν, αν ίσως ο φόβος δεν τους έδενε τη γλώσσα ο δικός σου. Η τυραννία σε πολλά έχει χαρές μεγάλες κι είναι στο χέρι της να λέει, να κάνει ό,τι θέλει.
ΚΡ. Σὺ τοῦτο μούνη τῶνδε Καδμείων ὁρᾷς. | ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Το βλέπεις μοναχά εσύ αυτό απ' τους Καδμείους.
ΑΝ. Ὁρῶσι χοὖτοι· σοὶ δ’ ὑπίλλουσι στόμα. | ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Κι αυτοί το βλέπουν, μα μπροστά σ' εσέ κλείνουν το στόμα.
ΚΡ. Σὺ δ’ οὐκ ἐπαιδῇ, τῶνδε χωρὶς εἰ φρονεῖς; | ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Του λόγου σου δεν ντρέπεσαι να έχεις άλλη γνώμη;
ΑΝ. Οὐδὲν γὰρ αἰσχρὸν τοὺς ὁμοσπλάγχνους σέβειν. |ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Να σέβομαι το αίμα μου καμιά ντροπή δεν είναι.
ΚΡ. Οὔκουν ὅμαιμος χὠ καταντίον θανών; | ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Δεν είναι αίμα σου κι αυτό που σκότωσε εκείνος;
ΑΝ. Ὅμαιμος ἐκ μιᾶς τε καὶ ταὐτοῦ πατρός. | ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Αίμα μου, από μάνα μια κι από πατέρα έναν.
ΚΡ. Πῶς δῆτ’ ἐκείνῳ δυσσεβῆ τιμᾷς χάριν; | ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Και πώς σ' αυτόν ασέβεια τόσο μεγάλη δείχνεις;
ΑΝ. Οὐ μαρτυρήσει ταῦθ’ ὁ κατθανὼν νέκυς.| ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Μα ο νεκρός δε συμφωνεί με θεωρίες τέτοιες.
ΚΡ. Εἴ τοί σφε τιμᾷς ἐξ ἴσου τῷ δυσσεβεῖ. | ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Το ίδιο με τον ασεβή δεν τον τιμάς κι εκείνον;
ΑΝ. Οὐ γάρ τι δοῦλος. ἀλλ’ ἀδελφὸς ὤλετο.| ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Ο αδελφός μου χάθηκε, δεν ήτανε και δούλος.
ΚΡ. Πορθῶν δὲ τήνδε γῆν· ὁ δ’ ἀντιστὰς ὕπερ.| ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Τη χώρα αφανίζοντας· κι ο άλλος πολεμώντας.
ΑΝ. Ὅμως ὅ γ’ Ἅιδης τοὺς νόμους ἴσους ποθεῖ. | ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Όμως ο Άδης τους μετράει όλους με μέτρο ίδιο.
ΚΡ. Ἀλλ’ οὐχ ὁ χρηστὸς τῷ κακῷ λαχεῖν ἴσος.| ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Την ίδια τύχη ο καλός με τον κακό δεν έχει.
ΑΝ. Τίς οἶδεν εἰ κάτωθεν εὐαγῆ τάδε; | ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Ποιος ξέρει αν το δέχεται αυτό ο κάτω κόσμος;
ΚΡ. Οὔτοι ποθ’ οὑχθρός, οὐδ’ ὅταν θάνῃ, φίλος.| ΚΡΕΟΝΤΑΣ Και πεθαμένος ο νεκρός φίλος ποτέ δε θά 'ναι.
ΑΝ. Οὔτοι συνέχθειν, ἀλλὰ συμφιλεῖν ἔφυν.| ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ Για την αγάπη πλάστηκα και όχι για το μίσος.


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2016)

Απλές, ανθρώπινες στιγμές και συναισθήματα στην κουζίνα της Ελίφ Σαφάκ, καθώς έρχονται τα νέα από το πραξικόπημα.

*Watching Another Attempted Coup in Turkey with My Mother*
by Elif Shafak
_The New Yorker_, July 22, 2016 

...............

My mother’s face was pale. Like all Turkish citizens of her generation, she witnessed firsthand the coups d’état in 1960, 1971, and 1980, with various interventions in between. Each one further tamped down civil society and prompted new human-rights violations. After every military overthrow, another wave of political exiles had to abandon Turkey, like lost birds without a land to return to—Turkish leftists, Kurdish activists, human-rights defenders, ethnic minorities. All of these are still embedded in living memory, the toll of past military takeovers. We do not want another coup. Never, never again.

Mum and I sat at both ends of the kitchen table, sipping dark, strong Turkish coffee. No sugar, a thick layer of foam. Oddly, she paid far too much attention to getting the foam just right, two inches high, waiting patiently by the stove with a _cezve_ in her hand. Her behavior made me wonder if, at times of crisis and chaos, one tends to get obsessed with the most ordinary and mundane details, only those being in our control.

................

When I was ten years old, I attended an international school, in Spain, where I happened to be the only Turk. I vividly remember being asked all sorts of things about the land where I came from. Why had a Turkish terrorist tried to kill the Pope? Was it true that the prisons in my country were like the one in “Midnight Express”? I also remember secretly envying children of other nationalities, especially a ginger-haired Dutch boy and a Swiss girl with freckles. They came from places where nothing much seemed to happen. In my teen-age years, I overcame my envy, even made fun of it, though something remained of the sentiment, an element of sadness as to why _we_, too, couldn’t be like _them_. Then, in time, and thanks for the most part to the art of storytelling, I discarded all such categories of “us” and “them.” There are only individuals. Human beings. Multiple belongings.

Toward dawn, the attempted coup was thwarted. I was hugely relieved, like dozens of liberal writers, poets, academics, and journalists whom I know. Not because we are fans of the A.K.P. government; some of us had positive expectations when it first came to power, long ago, but then it became increasingly authoritarian and dangerously polarizing. Still, governments are elected by the people. The putschists are not. And so Turkey’s liberals, including the liberal media, did not support the coup attempt. One of the tragedies of the event is that even those who opposed the coup fiercely may suffer terribly from the climate of anger following that night.

............

But I don’t really think it’s over. I fear we have entered a new phase, a darker one. There may be a rise in “the ideology of sameness,” more nationalism, more religion, more paranoia, less empathy, less tolerance. Whoever organized this coup certainly did it with utter greed, and, in doing so, drove a nail into the coffin of Turkish democracy.

In one night, the citizens of Turkey got a little older while the country went back twenty years.

...........

How I wish Friday was the last sleepless night for citizens of Turkey, of all backgrounds. But cycles of hurt and sorrow are handed down from one generation to the next, marked by unresolved histories, endless power struggles, competing machismos, where nothing is transparent and, like coffee grounds, everything needs to be interpreted, misinterpreted, in a land that is less solid than liquid, still flowing, still unsettled.

_Elif Shafak is a novelist from Turkey. She lives in London and writes in both Turkish and English._


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2016)

*Με φιρμάνι Ερντογάν κλείνουν 130 μέσα ενημέρωσης*

Πολυχρονεμένε μου σουλτάνε, στο επόμενο πραξικόπημα, αν καταφέρεις και επιζήσεις, στην περίπτωση που τολμήσεις πάλι να πάρεις τηλέφωνο σε κανέναν σταθμό για να βγεις στον αέρα, ελπίζω να σου κάνω την αρμόζουσα κίνηση με το δάχτυλο. Και να σου το κλείσουν κατάμουτρα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2016)

Επίθεση από δύο μαντιλοφορούσες και έναν άντρα σε έγκυο 6 μηνών στην Τουρκία επειδή ήταν ελαφριά ντυμένη και άρα υποστηρίκτρια του πραξικοπήματος (τουρκιστί).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2018)

*Who Is a Turk? It’s Complicated*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2018)

Αφήνω εδώ κι αυτό το φρέσκο, να βρίσκεται...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 27, 2018)

Παραδοσιακά πιο φιλελεύθεροι στα παράλια. (Και στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, αν και ο χάρτης δεν δείχνει πλειοψηφία του Ιντζέ εκεί.)

Κρίμα που δεν πήγε σε δεύτερο γύρο πάντως.


----------

